# Vostok Europe Pass Around



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

[attachmentid=4959]

I'll just point out that I have been playing with the hands, they were invisable black (think Russian







) So the one you buy will not be exactly the same. The grey dial with black hands ,I think , would be a better option.

I have picked this idea up from another forum, seem to work so lets see if it works here.

1. Indicate in this thread that you are in.

2. Wait a few days until the final list is compiled by myself.

3. You will be contacted by PM by the preceeding username requesting postal details.

4. Recieve it, use it , play with it and be amazed by the quality of these things.

5. After a week contact the next participant on the list and post 1st class recorded.

6. Post in this thread your tracking no. and who it has just been sent to and some comments if desired.

Dont clutter this thread or it will be impossible to follow

Regular contributors

UK only for now, if you are outside UK PM me and we will see how to add you on at the end

Limited to ten approximately or it will go on for ever.

At the end we will take a crappy photo of it and stick it on ebay as NIB


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)




----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

So you would like to borrow this watch for a week your reply will go something like this....

I'm in.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Great idea David









Im in...


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

go on then I'm game, put me and jase next to each other we can deliver by hand.


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

pg tips said:


> go on then I'm game, put me and jase next to each other we can deliver by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As another member of the Cambridgeshire cabal, please add me to the list after Jason or PG and we can save postage again!

I've never fancied owning a square watch; this would be an interesting way to try one!

Cheers,

Tim


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I'm in.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Yes please, I'm in.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Yes please, I'm in

Dave


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hey, we'll no ken if it works unless its felt the icy cold wind o the trossach







s....yes please


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I may try this with a certain red watch.









In your dreams lads.


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

Stan said:


> I may try this with a certain red watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure, I could go with the the Vostok, but I'd be thinking about the RR...

Great idea - may I be included please.

thanks

Nick


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

> I may try this with a certain red watch


Yeah ...Go on Stan


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Go for it - I'm in.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Off to Jason

DK 3625 9050 4GB

The final list

Jason

PG

In Denial

MarkF

SilverHawk

Marky

Shaky

ScottishCammy

Nickk

ESL

DavidH

Have fun.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Dave, what I will do is, when you have had your 'turn' Pm me your comments and I will insert them into your original reply to Davids offer, that way it will be a bit more ' focused'


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Oh no!







I get it after MarkF!
















Well done for organising this David! Great idea!


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least you'll have a chance of fixing it







.

It is a geat idea







. I know how nicely made they are already though







.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Silver Hawk said:


> Oh no!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karma man









I would be very wary opening that package.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I may try this with a certain red watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a good idea Stan, there are some people out there who may not be as careful as they could be


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

Great idea david, and well done for organising this. Good idea as well for collating the comments into a sort of "FORUM REVIEW" of the watch.

Can't wait for a peek.


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Yippy, only about 6 weeks to wait..............................

If any of you get bored with it I don't mind receiving it earlier than that!

Damn fine idea this 'pass around'. Well done David


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

I may have a candidate for pass around in the future too... let me know if you wish to use it.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ive just passed on the Vostok to PG after spending a week wearing it,

I was quite pleasently surprised by it, the overall quality of the watch was very good and excellent considering what it cost!!

It was bigger that I thought it would be and has a nice 'heft' to it.

I know the hands have been changed but Im not convinced the replacements suit the watch, the gilt finish to them looks a bit out of place in my opinion...

All in all a great distinctive watch for not much dosh









Thanks David for the chance to road test it


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just put it on Jase, you could have cleaned it







didn't realise the hands were non original, I'll have plenty of chance to get aquainted with it over the weekend,


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Watch passed on, Tim it's in your letter box!

1st off the build quality is great, the case is a heavy chunk of steel, very impressed. I also like the way the case is shaped. The polished side and lugs contrast nicely with the bezel and front face which is brushed.

The dial is very easy to read, I'm not sure why the hands have been changed but I think Jase is right they don't quite seem to fit in.

I'm not sure about that day night indicator, here you can see it's almost 11 pm and there's still a bit of blue (day) showing. At 9:30 ish it's half and half







A gimick imho but not something I'd lose sleep over if I had one.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

here's one of the side showing the crown guard better and the brushed bezel, the screw in crown works very well


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

The strap bugged me! It's a nice comfy fit but the construction makes it quite thick it has sort of two layers, think corrugated cardboard. Makes it more breathable I guess.

The problem is the thickness seems to make it look too narrow, it is 18mm but it looks 16 or less the chunky case doesn't help matters, I'd have prefered 20 or even 22.

The screw is just for show, it's standard springbar attachement, has a signed buckle with the VE logo.

Having said that about the width though obviously it comes with the wrist band bund type fitting originally so I guess it wasn't meant to be worn with just the strap.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

All in all a great watch for the price RLT sell these for Â£79, I've seen them on a tv shopping channel for Â£129.

I would not hesitate in recommending them as a great value time piece. I wasn't anal about the time keeping, I set it to the right time give or take 30 seconds or so when I got it and it was still near enough 6 days later when I passed it on.

The lume is quite good after a charge (as good as my rlt watches) but I didn't record how long it lasts.

If I was buying a VE the Komandirskie wouldn't be the style I'd go for but the brand is superb in this price range.









I had an enjoyable weekend with it thank you David for the opportunity.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Over the past few weeks been thing about getting myself a Vostok







this then made me think about the pass around









Any news and who's got it now


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

No news but I think it's on it's way to me.









I will put it to the test, I have some real jobs on before it goes Hawkey, all sorts of adhesives and chemicals will find their way into every nook and cranny.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Sounds like it's going to get a good treatment


----------



## nickk (Jul 20, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Jason
> 
> PG
> 
> ...


couldn't wait - I've already got one (Oh yes. It's ver' naahs...etc etc. Just to forestall the Python fans), so I ought to take myself off the list and give everyone else a chance. Cammy, if you could pass straight to George (ESL) when your time comes - thanks, and thanks again to David for the cracking idea (anyone with an RLT21 fancies doing the same, count, me back in...).

cheers noo


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Ok mate


----------



## in_denial (Aug 3, 2005)

scottishcammy said:


> Ok mate












I must apologise to one and all for keeping you waiting for this watch ... it should be winging its way to MarkF today, nevertheless as Sir Alan would very probably say, "You're fired!". I've just started a new job (luckily not with him) so the work/life balance is up the spout at present.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I got it today and will send it off to Hawkey next Friday.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I've just received it today from MarkF but its already in the mailbox to Marky.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Silver Hawk said:


> I've just received it today from MarkF but its already in the mailbox to Marky.


Weren`t impressed then Paul?









Or had Mark done a Jeremy Clarkson on it?


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Having lived with the Vostok Europe Komandirskie for a couple of days I thought I would report in with my thoughts:

The shape of the case has grown on me more & more as time passes, it feels and looks well finished, some parts are polished others brushed. Itâ€™s a nice weight and the size sits well on my wrist. I am also fond of the crystal, it magnifies at certain angles.

However the day & night indicator is no use to me and looking at pictures of this watch with the original hands I feel that it would look nicer with them refitted.









I will look at Vostokâ€™s in future as they appear to offer cracking value and quality.









Many thanks to DavidH for this â€˜Pass Aroundâ€™







itâ€™s a great idea to try before you buy.









(I will post to Shaky on Monday or Tuesday)


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Shaky

It's on the way, Special delivery next day by 1pm........

Ref: ZV 1163 9582 5GB


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Thanks Mark,

The watch arrived at 12.38pm. all safe and sound.







Thanks for packing it so well. First thing I noticed, how heavy it is, big case, big strap.

I've wound it up, set the time and date, and put it on my wrist.

First impression, I like the blue second hand, I think it looks good on the black dial. I like the shape of the hands that are fitted although I'm not sure about the gold colour.









First look at the strap I thought it would be uncomfortable, at the moment I find it feels comfortable to wear, we shall see. The case and crystal look as if they would stand a lot of heavy treatment, looks substantial and well made.

I opened the jiffy bag, and unpacked the watch in front of the 710, big mistake, her words, ( I don't like that, I think its hideous, are you going to wear that ? not out with me you're not).









I'll keep you all informed and send updates (pm) to Jason, for him to post.









Dave........


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Dont worry about the pm Shaky, post away


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Stick it on the NATO Bond Dave!


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

jasonm said:


> Dont worry about the pm Shaky, post away


Thanks Jase.......











scottishcammy said:


> Stick it on the NATO Bond Dave!


Not likely... spoil a good strap.









you didn't send any instructions,







if you knew how long it took me to figure out how to fit the Bond, easy when you know how.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)




----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Well, it's been on my wrist for 24hrs.









Day / night indicator wakes up at about 07:30hrs, with a first hint of blue. Indicator

then starts to get into the black at about 19:30hrs. Can't help feeling this is a bit

pointless really, IMO, although the blue matches the blue second hand nicely. Had a better

chance to have a good look at the case today, it does look nicely finished and is heavy and

well made. I don't like the slight distortion effect seen through the crystal at certain

angles, but it is slight and I could live with it.

Date changes over crisply, so its not hanging half and half.

The timekeeping on this first day has been good, worn it continually for 24 hours and

it doesn't appear to have gained or lost any time. The strap has been comfortable to wear

but I have started to think it's cheap looking. It needs a better strap. I do like the big

numbers on the dial, and being white, it makes them easy to read, even in twilight. The screwdown

winding crown works a treat. I'd love to see if it's water resistant to 5 atmospheres and

shockproof.

I do like the shape of the lugs on the case, the effect is four little feet which allow

the watch to sit dial up, whilst keeping the case back clear of hard surfaces. No surface

scratches.

Not bad, I like it.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Still running fine and keeping good time. Been on my wrist since I received it and apart from the initial wind up and set, I haven't touched it. Does not appear to have lost or gained any time best as I can tell.

I really do not like the strap now, but I do like the watch. The watch has invoked strong reactions from people. It seems you either like it or you really don't like it at all. It's either been , " Hey that looks nice", or "Oh no, I don't like that".

Best thing is having had the opportunity to take part and try it, a great big thank you to David for that.

Cammy, I will get it in the post to you on Monday, should be with you Tuesday before 1:00pm.

When it's on the way to the land of the sporran, I will post again with the tracking number.

Many thanks David and


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Cammy,

The watch is now on it's way to you, should be with you in the morning before 1:00pm

T/No. ZV 0589 9780 6GB

Dave.....


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Well, it's here at last, thanks Dave  I'll hve plenty of chance to see how it performs over the next few days and will post soon. (i'm feeling lost without my RLT 15 though







)


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi chaps, I've had the watch for around a week now and here's my two pence worth:

Initialy I was unsure of the shape of the case. I don't have anything so 'square' in my meagre collection so I was interested to see how I would take to the case shape.

I liked the black dial / blue seconds hand combination and was very happy with the shape and size of the numbers / indices.

The first big problem I had was with the running of the watch. I gave it the usual 'get going shake' and it would go for about half an hour, but then it would stop. This lasted for a couple of days and I decided to leave it for a day and it seems fine now. Goodness knows what happened there! In fairness, now it's going the time keeping seems good. I've ran it alongside my RLT 15 and it's seems a little slower but nothing to shout about.

Also, I thought my Seiko 7s26 was loud but bloody hell....this thing really lets you know it's working! My mother-in-law was in to receive the watch and when I got in she commented how she hadn't felt anything vibrate in her hands like that for as long as she could remember.........(insert joke in folowing space provided)_____________________and that was a good 9" long!









One of the strange things was I noticed several people didn't like the hour / minute hands. I thought they were fine until I dug out an original picture of the watch. I now feel it would be much better suited to the original hands and can't help but think these now look out of place!

The lume is good though I noticed it isn't as good on the number 3 side for some reason, but not enough to cause problems.

I like the strap but feel the watch is deserving of something a little wider. I would like to have seen it on a ss but was too frightened to try in case I scratched the thing!

The weight of the watch is substantial but not overpowering. As others have suggested, I'm not sold on the practical merits if the day/night indicator but it doesn't bother me to the extent I wouldn't buy the watch because of it.

I like the date at the 6 position, though I think it would be a pain if you wore the watch on your left wrist.

In closing, I like the watch and feel it is an excellent buy for the money, but it isn't really 'my bag'. I'm not sure when you would wear it......I don't feel it's an every day watch and it's not quite a dress watch.

I'll be firing it off to the next man as soon as, and thanks again for the chance to try this out


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

What a brilliant idea! If the list is not already too long, then count me in, please.

Perhaps Roy would like to copy this idea to drum up some trade (not that he seems to need it that badly!) with a nice RLT24


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Just started thinking what happened to this watch that was winding







it's way around the country. Any news on where it actually got to


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

You know what the Scots are like, Cammys probably still got it


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

jasonm said:


> You know what the Scots are like, Cammys probably still got it


Thats true he's probably wearing it right now









Making sure he gets the most from his recorded delivary costs


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

He was getting ready to send it to me, but it has not arrived. So I hope cammy did not send it, otherwise it's lost










It's not a dig at cammy by the way - he is obviously enjoying it so much, he can't bear to part with it...


----------

